# Lakewood Goldens - Florida



## daisydoo79 (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm trying to contact Lakewood Goldens to inquire about a puppy. I went to their website (Lakewood Golden Retrievers) and e-mailed them a few days ago but haven't heard back.

I'm taking a shot in the dark here, but does anyone have their phone number? There isn't one listed on the website.

Thank you!
Emily


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Kfayard has Lakewood Goldens.


----------



## daisydoo79 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Remember that this is the busiest time i the dog show schedule, with breeders and handlers in overdrive. Don't take it personally if any breeder takes a little while to get back to you. Many are away showing.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

And, in addition, it's the holidays. Breeders may be out of town or have guests visiting. Definitely don't take it personally.


----------



## daisydoo79 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I didn't take it personally...I was worried that the e-mail didn't go through. I did hear back from them today.

Thank you everyone for your responses!


----------

